# Any red snapper?



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Today was the first day of the opening of the infamous and protected ARS mini season. Did anyone do any good? I'm not heading out until Sunday but the boat cruised without me today and only managed to slay the Cobes and Kings like usual. It's amazing how once the season opens up these pesky bastards know its hiding time :-[


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

My crew went without me as well and despite the full moon they did good. Caught a total of 14 ARS (kept their limit of 7) and a monster cobia. No biggin ARS, all in the 7-15 range. The cobia was 75+. No grouper. Out of Ponce in 120'. Got checked by the man on the way in. P-lot at the ramp was slap full. They did say the bite shut off all at once around 1000. They were in shortly after noon.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Well, today the VRO took a dump on us so the boats grounded until next week. Anyone heading out of east central tomorrow?


----------



## erussell (Mar 31, 2011)

We went NE out of Port Canaveral on Saturday, got our limit, smallest ARS we kept was 16lbs. Got a nice mid 20's gag and a solid scamp. Like posted above the fishing shut off at about 10:30 for us.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

Great family day out of ponce today, weather was perfect, ocean was like glass. Bite was hot all day in 120' and on fire between 1100-1200. Limited out on ARS (3 were over 15), had dolphin and AJs show up around the boat to keep the kids busy.  Also caught some nice size red grouper. While catching bait in the morning I snagged something I've never seen before, a mantis shrimp. It is an amazing looking creature.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice job Twokids [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

Not as many reds here but the dolphin were out of canaveral too


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Did you eat the mantis shrimp?


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

No. An Atlantic Sharpnose did. I'll tell you what, that joker wreaked havoc in the live well. It took out 3 pinfish while waiting his turn.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

It was slick calm a few weekends ago. I managed to get the Fowl River 16 offshore for some micro snapper fishing. only stayed for about 15 min but we caught a 20lb red and then high tailed it back in.


----------

